# Problème illustrations iPod Touch



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Salut !
J'ai un problème depuis quelques jours sur mon iPod Touch : les illustrations d'album se mettent n'importe comment, c'est à dire que pour l'artiste X, j'ai une illustration d'un artiste Y.
Un remède ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2008)

Ca m'est arrivé quelque fois. Visiblement le cache des pochettes, sur l'iPOD se vérole et le lien titre/pochette est erroné. 
Seule solution que j'aie trouvée, je "purge" mon iPOD (je decoche la liste avec laquelle il est censé se synchroniser et je lance la synchro, ce qui supprime toutes les musiques sur l'iPOD), puis je resélectionne la liste et je resynchronse (pour remettre toutes les musiques avec cette fois les bonnes pochettes)

Quand un seul titre ou juste quelques-uns n'ont plus la bonne pochette, je décoche juste ces titres sur iTunes et je lance la synchro (pour els supprimer de l'iPOD), puis je les recoche et je resynchronise (pour les remettre sur l'iPOD)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Ok, j'vais le faire merci.
Si quelqu'un a la soluce =) J'suis à l'écoute.


----------



## JulienRkt (2 Juin 2008)

Celà m'est déjà arrivé...
Le seul moyen, radical j'avoue :$, que j'ai trouvé c'est une restauration ...
Depuis plus aucun problème 
A signaler, des fois je constate des bugs de pochettes lorsque je transfere les morceaux acheté depuis mon iPod sur mon PC: il suffit de faire click droit, obtenir les informations, onglet illustration, et ok, ensuite ça redevient normal.

Voilà, j'pense que c'est une réponse complète


----------



## Mike Intosh (21 Mars 2012)

Merci beaucoup Remy. Aujourd'hui j'ai eu ce problème sur une chanson et grâce à toi je l'ai reglé en quelques secondes.


----------

